# Proud Toro story here...THANK YOU TORO!



## oldgeezer (Feb 3, 2015)

Quick story as of today.
Neighbor across the street just so happens to be an inlaw.(nah we DONT get along)
Well, as a quick synopsis these in laws are well, let's just say, flashy about EVERYthing.

New this, new that and never ever offer anyone a helping hand to anyone.etc....
Me ? I mow neighbors lawns for free, always offer a helping hand, etc.

So just as the snow flies HEAVY here in the Boston area, sure enough my old blower totally crapped out.

Look over there and see this 'Mr $$$$$' using his new multi thousand dollar snowblower (no I don't know the brand, and hey no knock to anyone with a new one) ...with a big gig grin...
This thing may as well have a remote control, every bell and whistle imaginable.

Soooo, today. 3rd or so day of having my 'old' 95 Toro I was fortunate to find.....
More snow here about 6-8" or so..
Now I'm loving my 95 toro shooting the white stuff with ease.

I pause, and wellllll, across the street....Someone's multi $$$$$ new unit isn't working???....
Calls in reinforcements to try and fix, etc...to no avail....
and here I am with my couple hundred dollar good ol Toro eating the snow....

Hmmmmmmm.....0 sound on the other side....what a shame....
Again, if you knew "the type" of nose up a-holes I'm talking about, you'd agree..

Never wish any bad on anyone, but I gotta tell ya, as their $$$$$$ top of the line unit doing nada?!!!
Mannnn, I have to say.....it felt GOOOOD, shooting snow 40 ft in the air....with my "old" unit.


THANK YOU TORO!!!! 

Had to share.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Glad to see you are enjoying the POWERSHIFT 

I only had 3.5 inches today, so I used the shovel. More coming this sunday and monday 

I'll have 'er out again SOON. Need to open up the low-speed jet on mine a tinge but that's nothin'. Old man winter is bearing down heavy again with a slow but steady and long duration one coming. 

Be sure to remember to check that oil every time before firin' up that old Tecumseh. They tend to use a little.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> I only had 3.5 inches today, so I used the shovel.


SHOVEL! 
see below.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

My 1975-77 vintage Toro 826 I paid $160 for ate through a bunch of snow today as well. I recently moved into my place and, same as the OP, I too have a neighbor across the street with a flashy machine and a "my crap don't stink" attitude. He takes the machine out even when we get 10 flakes of snow, just to show off I suppose (or to justify the expense to his old lady, perhaps). Anyway, before I bought mine earlier in the season, we had a large snowfall and I had a heck of a time cleaning it with a shovel. Every scoop was bloody painful, due to a recent back injury that just wasn't getting better. The guy saw from across the street how I was struggling with every shovel scoop and had a big grin on his face while blowing huge amounts of snow with his unit, never offering to help. So yes, assh*le neighbors are out there, everywhere (I'm in Canada). It p*ssed me off and, as luck would have it, I got my used Toro that same week through a contact and it can do everything the neighbor's machine can... and then some, I'd bet! I also noticed he no longer has a grin on his face when we're both out there blowing our snow. I'm just waiting for his little marvel to crap out on him one day while mine is going strong... that'd be a precious moment indeed! 

The way I see it, having a used quality unit is no different than getting a $2k unit brand new from the store. If you can do basic maintenance on it, there's no reason for buying new... unless of course all you want to buy is a warranty!

(besides, a new unit will need maintenance at some point too)


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

762mm said:


> My 1975-77 vintage Toro 826 I paid $160 for ate through a bunch of snow today as well. I recently moved into my place and, same as the OP, I too have a neighbor across the street with a flashy machine and a "my crap don't stink" attitude. He takes the machine out even when we get 10 flakes of snow, just to show off I suppose (or to justify the expense to his old lady, perhaps). Anyway, before I bought mine earlier in the season, we had a large snowfall and I had a heck of a time cleaning it with a shovel. Every scoop was bloody painful, due to a recent back injury that just wasn't getting better. The guy saw how I was struggling with every shovel scoop and had a big grin on his face while blowing huge amounts of snow with his unit, never offering to help. So yes, assh*le neighbors are out there, everywhere (I'm in Canada). It p*ssed me off and, as luck would have it, I got my used Toro that same week through a contact and it can do everything the neighbor's machine can... and then some, I'd bet! I also noticed he no longer has a grin on his face when we're both out there blowing our snow.
> 
> The way I see it, having a used quality unit is no different than getting a $2k unit brand new from the store. If you can do basic maintenance on it, there's no reason for buying new... unless of course all you want to buy is a warranty!
> 
> (besides, a new unit will need maintenance at some point too)


 Exactly  ...AND... we got all summer to replace a bushing or two and whatever else it should need. Even restore if it's an old classic and you got the time.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome story Geezer! Thanks for sharing!!!

I'm guessin' you didn't blow out their driveway for them


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oldgeezer, 
whatever happened to love thy neighbor and turn the other cheek?

You should have blown that "40" foot snow towards him....with a big grin on your face.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

...you do know that a MASSIVE percentage of new SBF members are here as a result of their machines not working


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

classiccat said:


> ...you do know that a MASSIVE percentage of new SBF members are here as a result of their machines not working


Can't blame them for that. I think pretty much everyone came here because they had questions they needed answered or wanted some extra info. I know I did!

(and now my vintage Toro blows snow like a champ and purrs like a kitten)


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

762mm said:


> classiccat said:
> 
> 
> > ...you do know that a MASSIVE percentage of new SBF members are here as a result of their machines not working
> ...


My point is that his neighbor may show up in the Introductions expecting oldgeezer to welcome him to SBF


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

oldgeezer said:


> Quick story as of today.
> Soooo, today. 3rd or so day of having my 'old' 95 Toro I was fortunate to find.....
> More snow here about 6-8" or so..
> Now I'm loving my 95 toro shooting the white stuff with ease.
> ...





762mm said:


> My 1975-77 vintage Toro 826 I paid $160 for ate through a bunch of snow today as well. I recently moved into my place and, same as the OP, I too have a neighbor across the street with a flashy machine and a "my crap don't stink" attitude.


 Just remember both of you, the original owners of your machines could have been the up the nose owners when they had your machines brand new.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

classiccat said:


> My point is that his neighbor may show up in the Introductions expecting oldgeezer to welcome him to SBF


Touché! Didn't think of that....


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Normex said:


> Just remember both of you, the original owners of your machines could have been the up the nose owners when they had your machines brand new.


Probably. It's not everyone who can dish out a $ 2k on a new higher end snowblower. I wouldn't be surprised in the least if the first owner was some sort of a stuck up douchebag.

But.... it's like with anything else. When I bought my truck used for $ 13k over 10 years ago, I learned that it had cost the original owner over $ 50k at the dealer just 3 1/2 years earlier. It had the extended warranty, better engine and all the do-dads available on that model at the time. Still, there's no way I would've paid $ 50k for that truck, even if I had twice as much money available in the bank... call me cheap, but I'm not the one who's gonna volunteer to get raped by Mr. Depreciation!

I'm still driving it daily, by the way. So, all in all, it cost me $13,000 to get over 10 years of service out of that Ford, whereas it cost the first guy over $ 37,000 to get 3 1/2 years of service. You do the math on the whole "new vs. used" thing...


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

But it's a Ford


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Ariens1976 said:


> But it's a Ford


An Explorer, to be exact... old millenium vintage (1999). This being said, Ford just doesn't make them like they used to nowadays and there's no way in h*ll I'd buy one of the new glorified unibody front-wheel-drive minivans they call "Explorers" these days. My truck is like my Toro: well used, but alive and kicking like the day it was new. Good maintenance and rust proofing every year is key.

Everything is going downhill in quality, ruggedness and long term reliability: cars, snow blowers, tools, etc. Today, it's all about sales volume... and things that outlast their warranty period need to be replaced, not kept! (as far as the business conglomerates - our masters and suppliers - are concerned)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> oldgeezer,
> whatever happened to love thy neighbor and turn the other cheek?
> 
> You should have blown that "40" foot snow towards him....with a big grin on your face.


 That is what I do to the neighbor I can not stand. I park it all in his yard.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

oldgeezer said:


> Quick story as of today.
> Neighbor across the street just so happens to be an inlaw.(nah we DONT get along)
> Well, as a quick synopsis these in laws are well, let's just say, flashy about EVERYthing.
> 
> ...


ONCE again MAZEL TOV there GEEZER.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ONCE again MAZEL TOV there GEEZER.


Oldgezzer must have forgot he posted this thread?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Big Ed said:


> Oldgezzer must have forgot he posted this thread?


he's out having snowblower wars with the in-laws


----------

